# 20 gallon Walstad



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to start by saying hi to everyone thats reading this. I have been a huge fan of this forum for awhile and this will be my first thread

I currently have a 14 gallon Walstad tank setup. Its my first real attempt at a planted tank. I am going to be starting up a new tank, as we all know satisfaction in this "hobby" is fleeding. One of the many LFS near me is closing its doors 😭 and they are selling there 20 gallon pre drilled clear for life tanks for 30 bucks. Can I really pass that up?? NOPE.
For plants I am undecided. I am think anubias nana, chain sword a clump of wisteria some floating hornwart and duckweed. I will be using the standard miracle grow that most everyone uses at about 1 1/2 inches deep with a fine grain sand and small natural gravel on top. As for live stock...... I have found mysef to be borderline obssesed with micro rasbora. Havent landed on a certain type yet but that will come soon. Cherry shrimp from my 14 will go in as well as nerite snails. Lighting will come froma standard dual t5 fixture( no ho light) running one 6500 bulb and one plant ( cant remember name) bulb. Filtration will be my aquaclear with carbon for some tannin removal for the first month then I will remove the carbon completely. Also gonna throw a small rio 50 in there for water movement. Well that about covers that. Will be posting pics in te next day


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sounds like a great plan!

Fine sand does compact and reduce gas exchange between soil and water. You might want to stick with the gravel instead, 1/16" to 1/8" works very well.

I know what you mean about the micro rasboras! I just got some _Boraras maculatus_ for my Walstand nano, and they are great! Despite what everyone says about them not liking a strong current, mine play in the filter out-flow, even jumping against it like salmon swimming up a water fall. A school of 20 in 20 gallon would be really nice.


----------



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

Those are beautiful fish. My LFS has a bunch of them right now. The only thing is he says they really dont school that much. Is that true?
As for the sand... I am putting pygmy cories once everything establishes to hopefully help with movement. The sand would be more for looks then a dirt cap. So I am not to worried.


----------



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

So i got the tank today. It is plumped with a return and drain. Thinking about using them for a canister filter down the road. I will be cleaning and posting pics soon of the start. I do have a question, will the plants in my 14 gallon survive without a filter? I think it might be a stupid question but thought i would ask


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My _Boraras_ are not real tight schooling fish, but they do stay together in a pleasing way.

The plants in your 14 gal should be fine without a filter. The main thing a filter does for plants is circulate the water. If you are worried a small power head or submersible pump will do the same thing.


----------



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

For all one of you reading, i will be posting oics this weekend of the begining


----------



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok so i can see that this is a super popular thread lol. I will update regardless. 

So below are pics of the tank and the soil choice. I have been busy with finals so I am just now getting to the leak test stage and the fun part of sifting thru the potting soil. 
I like to remove most of the wood thats gonna float. 
I was fonna pic up a non drilled 20g but after i reviewed the tank it had a crack. Non leaking yet, but y bother when i got a top drilled for the same price. Already installed the return and drain. I figured it would be cool to try a small planted el natural tank that was drilled. This will also aid with water movement as I find that to be a battle in my other small tank. Hope you enjoy. More to come. Enjoy


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

!!!!! So the potting _mix_ is supposed to be a no-no for dirt I think. It contains fertilizers which will make your ammonia spike a lot. I could be wrong, but I think that cableguy69846 did the same thing at first. Potting soil is what you want? Like I said, I could definitely be mistaken, but might want to double check?


----------



## frroK (May 9, 2011)

Krystal907 said:


> !!!!! So the potting _mix_ is supposed to be a no-no for dirt I think. It contains fertilizers which will make your ammonia spike a lot. I could be wrong, but I think that cableguy69846 did the same thing at first. Potting soil is what you want? Like I said, I could definitely be mistaken, but might want to double check?


No. 
It's potting mix. It does not contain cow manure. It may contain some chicken manure but its ok. I have two tanks with MGOCPM. I put fish in the next day with no issue. There is plenty of information online if you know where to look.


----------



## Krystal907 (Oct 18, 2011)

My mistake then! Ignore what I said


----------



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey sorry for the long break. Had family things and the hidays going on. Gonna get some new pics shortly


This is me on my Iphone


----------



## indy6724 (Nov 27, 2011)

So i finally got around to dirting, caping and filling. I decided to take mine and everyone elses advice and go SLOW and do it right.
I dried the dirt out for a day, placed it in the tank at a depth of about an inch and a half, filled water until it was soft and then added gravel and filled a day later. The clarity of the water should be an inication of how taking your time helps. Oh, i also add clay in the soil a day after the dirt soaked. Keep in mind I never drained the tank. This is its initial fill.


This is me on my Iphone


----------

